# Butterscotch Banana Nut Bread Recipe



## Ol-blue (Jun 22, 2007)

This bread taste so good. The walnuts become toasted when baked and the butterscotch chips melt and leave little pockets of butterscotch.
Enjoy! Debbie

Butterscotch Banana Nut Bread







1 cup(s) BANANAS; Mashed.
3/4 cup(s) SUGAR
1/4 cup(s) BUTTER; Softened.
1 EGG
2 cup(s) FLOUR
2 teaspoon(s) BAKING POWDER
1/2 teaspoon(s) BAKING SODA
3/4 teaspoon(s) CINNAMON
1/2 teaspoon(s) SALT
1/4 cup(s) MILK
1 cup(s) WALNUTS; Chopped, Divided.
3/4 cup(s) BUTTERSCOTCH CHIPS
_____ 
In a mixing bowl, cream together bananas, sugar, butter and eggs.
Combine flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt and cinnamon in a small bowl.
Gradually add flour alternately with milk into banana mixture.
Mix well.
Stir in 3/4 cup of walnuts and butterscotch morsels.
Pour batter into a greased 9 x 5 loaf pan.
Sprinkle top with remaining 1/4 cup walnuts.
Bake at 350 degrees for 60 to 70 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in center comes out clean.
Cool bread in pans for 15 minutes.
Remove from pan to a wire rack to cool.
Yields 1 loaf.
_____


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 22, 2007)

All I can say is YUM, sounds so good - thanks for the recipe !


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 22, 2007)

You are Welcome Barb. It is really good. Enjoy! Debbie


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for showing a picture of your bread. I am going to be making your recipe this week. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!!  I have to make this as soon as possible!  Thank you for sharing.  And for posting that picture, I hold you personally responsible for the drool on my keyboard!   

 Barbara


----------



## CherryRed (Jun 27, 2007)

That sounds awesome. I'm going to try it as soon as I can


----------



## Ol-blue (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you. Hope you enjoy! Debbie


----------

